# French Cuffs with Blazers / Sportcoats: Yea or Nay?



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

French Cuffs with Blazers / Sportcoats: Yea or Nay?

Need some clarity on this one and am sure I'll find it with the help the AAAC Forum members. Thanks.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

My view: Depends on your age. See chart below


AGE
SPORTCOAT
BLAZER
20
*NO! *I will come find you and hurt you.
*NO*
30
*NO*
No
40
No
Maybe
50
No
Sure
60+
Eccentric, but OK
Absolutely


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd say no at any age. I'm not a fan of French cuffs...


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

CuffDaddy said:


> My view: Depends on your age. See chart below
> 
> 
> AGE
> ...


This is a rare time I disagree with Cuff. I see no problem with wearing french cuffs with a sportcoat or blazer, although I appreciate that when done by those under 40 it may come across as a bit of an affectation by some. But most of those "some" would feel the same way about anyone under 40 wearing braces or bow ties, and they should be ignored.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

The blue blazer is a descendant of a jacket, (called by some a reefer jacket), worn in the British Navy. Sailors did not, and do not, wear french cuffs, nor should anyone else. Sportcoats are descendants of outdoor hunting or riding jackets. One does not wear french cuffs while shooting, nor should anyone while wearing such a jacket.


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

arkirshner said:


> The blue blazer is a descendant of a jacket, (called by some a reefer jacket), worn in the British Navy. Sailors did not, and do not, wear french cuffs, nor should anyone else. Sportcoats are descendants of outdoor hunting or riding jackets. One does not wear french cuffs while shooting, nor should anyone while wearing such a jacket.


Yes! This fellow knows what he is talking about.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nppridgefield (Nov 26, 2011)

OMG. For the first time ever, today I am wearing a blue blazer with cuffs......wish this thread started yesterday! Though I do qualify under cuffdaddy's rules of engagement.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

arkirshner said:


> One does not wear french cuffs while shooting, nor should anyone while wearing such a jacket.


Pish, posh! I wear these when pheasant hunting.

All kidding aside, a blazer or sportcoat is a more casual look and cuff links are on the formal end of the spectrum. Unless you're The Captain, from _How I Met Your Mother_, I think it's a bit of an incongruous look.


----------



## PMRuby (Jan 13, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> All kidding aside, a blazer or sportcoat is a more casual look and cuff links are on the formal end of the spectrum. Unless you're The Captain, from _How I Met Your Mother_, I think it's a bit of an incongruous look.


Agreed. In my mind, I can see no sport coat that would look appropriate with french cuffs. There are ways to make such a shirt arguably work with a blazer (like perhaps silk knots on the cuffs of a simple blue shirt), but I highly doubt I'd try that myself. 'Incongruous' is probably the best way to describe it, as stated above.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

:devil: LOL. Well CuffDaddy's chart says that I can wear my cufflinks with sportcoats or blazers and by gawd, that's good enough for me!


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Mike Petrik said:


> This is a rare time I disagree with Cuff. I see no problem with wearing french cuffs with a sportcoat or blazer, although I appreciate that when done by those under 40 it may come across as a bit of an affectation by some. But most of those "some" would feel the same way about anyone under 40 wearing braces or bow ties, and they should be ignored.


Well, I do think that one accumulates more dandy capital as one ages. More dandifications can be adopted as one ages. I think that's a social construct, not an aesthetic one, and there are other things that can grant one dandy capital. But FC's with a sportcoat is definitely a dandy move, for the reasons set forth elsewhere in this thread. It can be effective, but you'd better have the dandy capital to afford it.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

_French _cuffs??

I don't like the sound of that.

No Sir!!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> _French _cuffs??
> 
> I don't like the sound of that.
> 
> No Sir!!


"Freedom" cuffs?


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

CuffDaddy said:


> Well, I do think that one accumulates more dandy capital as one ages. More dandifications can be adopted as one ages. I think that's a social construct, not an aesthetic one, and there are other things that can grant one dandy capital. But FC's with a sportcoat is definitely a dandy move, for the reasons set forth elsewhere in this thread. It can be effective, but you'd better have the dandy capital to afford it.


Fair enough, Cuff, I really can't argue with that. I would point out that dandy capital is a little like financial capital in that sometimes one must spend it to accumulate more of it. In other words, the 30-year old who routinely wears bow ties, braces, and french cuffs with confidence will soon not even earn a second glance. But I do appreciate the FCs with sport coats may be more difficult to pull off than my other examples. Hope you have a great XMAS. Let's meet at the Four Seasons for a drink again soon. Cheers!


----------



## dba (Oct 22, 2010)

I had always heard that French Cuffs are too formal while wearing the less formal sportcoat or blazer.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

hardline_42 said:


> "Freedom" cuffs?


:icon_cheers:


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

dba said:


> I had always heard that French Cuffs are too formal while wearing the less formal sportcoat or blazer.


I think that is the conventional wisdom, and it probably is a good general rule. That said, I would point out that the formality of cufflinks runs the gamut and should be taken into account.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Mike Petrik said:


> ...I would point out that the formality of cufflinks runs the gamut and should be taken into account.


Yes, so long as the rest of the wardrobe is formal enough to warrant wearing cufflinks. A shawl collar dinner jacket is less formal than a peak lapel, but neither is appropriate over an OCBD and khakis.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Mike Petrik said:


> I would point out that dandy capital is a little like financial capital in that sometimes one must spend it to accumulate more of it.... Let's meet at the Four Seasons for a drink again soon. Cheers!


Great wisdom and great idea, respectively!


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

hardline_42 said:


> "Freedom" cuffs?


LOL!!


----------



## sartoriallytactical (Dec 9, 2011)

I personally don't wear French cuffs, but I agree, French cuffs seem to me to require a suit or else one has mixed and matched levels of formality. I'd go a step further and also say that spread collars and point collars deserve a suit, or at the very least a blazer, but I expect I won't get a lot of support on that one.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

I say yes at any age. i am a fan of French Cuffs.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

sartoriallytactical said:


> I personally don't wear French cuffs, but I agree, French cuffs seem to me to require a suit or else one has mixed and matched levels of formality. I'd go a step further and also say that spread collars and point collars deserve a suit, or at the very least a blazer, but I expect I won't get a lot of support on that one.


Excepting a few patterns eg. tattersall/ sport coat combinations, I'll support you on the spread collars.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

sartoriallytactical said:


> I'd go a step further and also say that spread collars and point collars deserve a suit, or at the very least a blazer, but I expect I won't get a lot of support on that one.


??? Yeah, none at all. Boooo!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I agree that a sport coat, especially one with a half belt and patch pockets, looks damned foolish with FC's. However, a DB blue blazer over grey flannel slacks, black shoes, a regimental tie and white linen pocket square is plenty formal enough for the more informal kinds of cuff links. I especially agree with the poster above who recommended silk knots. Given the blazer's nautical ancestry, fancy knot work at the wrists is perfectly appropriate, IMO.


----------



## Fred G. Unn (Jul 12, 2011)

David V said:


> I say yes at any age. i am a fan of French Cuffs.


I agree, as long as the cufflinks are appropriate. The links are almost more important than the cuff. I'll wear simple solid color silk knots with just about anything. 
Fred


----------



## DG123 (Sep 16, 2011)

Surely you jest.



DCLawyer68 said:


> French Cuffs with Blazers / Sportcoats: Yea or Nay?
> 
> Need some clarity on this one and am sure I'll find it with the help the AAAC Forum members. Thanks.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

arkirshner said:


> The blue blazer is a descendant ... Sportcoats are descendants ....


Although ... one might also note that, during the period when the blazer and sportcoats were so descending (basically, before the 20th Century) their antecedents would not have been worn with shirt cuffs with sewed-on buttons either.

Indeed, during the latter part of that period (the late 19th Century), they were sometimes worn with cufflinks (though perhaps not with a full, turned-back French cuff) and were not worn with button-cuffed shirts, which are really a 20th-Century innovation. To the extent they weren't worn with cufflinks (which was almost always before the mid-19th Century), they would've been closed with some kind of ribbon or tie, which doesn't have much in common with a button, and arguably is more like a cufflink.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

WouldaShoulda said:


> _French _cuffs??
> 
> I don't like the sound of that.
> 
> No Sir!!


French cuffs is mostly an American term. Try the British term: double cuffs.

And I find them acceptable with any suit, sports coat or blazer.


----------



## dawgvet (Mar 15, 2009)

I agree that, unless great effort is made to dress up the coat to near-suit status, French cuffs are too formal. 
Regards,
Jedidiah


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Matt S said:


> French cuffs is mostly an American term. Try the British term: double cuffs.
> 
> And I find them acceptable with any suit, sports coat or blazer.


I subscribe to this philosophy myself. Too many silly "rules" out there. Who made them anyway? As long as it isn't garish or in poor taste--why not?


----------



## stuarts8 (Jan 8, 2004)

*French Cuffs with Blazers/Sportcoats:Yea or Nay?*

I think French cuffs can go well with any Jacket. In fact I like to wear them without a Jacket So it follows its OK to wear them with Blazers/Sportcoats.

Stuarts8


----------



## g.michael (Jul 9, 2010)

Fred G. Unn said:


> I agree, as long as the cufflinks are appropriate. The links are almost more important than the cuff. I'll wear simple solid color silk knots with just about anything.
> Fred


That's what i was thinking--i tend to see the silk knot as more of a casual look but that's only my opinion and have not read "the rules" about it.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Saltydog said:


> I subscribe to this philosophy myself. Too many silly "rules" out there. Who made them anyway? As long as it isn't garish or in poor taste--why not?


There are no "rules" in the sense you give the word. The "rules", as used in conjunction with men's clothes, is simply a term for the traditional 
ways in which well dressed men dressed themselves. Just like rules of etiquette, (which are simply a term for the traditional way in which well behaved people have comported themselves), you may follow them or ignore them.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

arkirshner said:


> There are no "rules" in the sense you give the word. The "rules", as used in conjunction with men's clothes, is simply a term for the traditional
> ways in which well dressed men dressed themselves. Just like rules of etiquette, (which are simply a term for the traditional way in which well behaved people have comported themselves), you may follow them or ignore them.


I do agree with that rationale...especially after reading the quote below. Sorry, but I think the current trend of wearing French cuffs without coats or ties is beyond the pale of good taste. I suppose if you are a 70's rock star....otherwise it looks very bush league. I do think however, one can wear them with a Navy blazer or some other tasteful sport coats (camel hair, etc.) and be fine.



stuarts8 said:


> I think French cuffs can go well with any Jacket. In fact I like to wear them without a Jacket So it follows its OK to wear them with Blazers/Sportcoats.
> 
> Stuarts8


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

stuarts8 said:


> I think French cuffs can go well with any Jacket. In fact I like to wear them without a Jacket So it follows its OK to wear them with Blazers/Sportcoats.


I disagree with this syllogism, because of its unstated premise: the potential mismatch between sportcoat and double cuff is due to formality. Not so. The mismatch is because one is sporting and rural in its fundamental derivation (sportcoat), and one is citified (the french cuff). As another poster explained, it would be pretty unusual, even in the days when men would wear tweed Norfolk jackets to go shooting, to shoulder one's Purdy with double cuffs dangling. They are, to my mind, just different aesthetics.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

CuffDaddy said:


> I disagree with this syllogism, because of its unstated premise: the potential mismatch between sportcoat and double cuff is due to formality. Not so. The mismatch is because one is sporting and rural in its fundamental derivation (sportcoat), and one is citified (the french cuff). As another poster explained, it would be pretty unusual, even in the days when men would wear tweed Norfolk jackets to go shooting, to shoulder one's Purdy with double cuffs dangling. They are, to my mind, just different aesthetics.


By that rationale, a button down shirt may never be worn with a city suit, since it is too informal.?

Mixing different aestetics is the providence of many well dressed men, from the Duke to mr Flusser.

There is no mismatch between a double cuff shirt and a blazer or sportcoat, the cuff is barely noticeable if the jacket has the correct length. It is still a dress shirt. If it is a country check shirt, the double cuff would be bad.

As for the age reference, older men don't like younger men enjoying things that they feel should be earned. However, if that older man is not in a position to hold me down professionally, then what do I care? Meritocracy rather than geritocracy in dress, I say.


----------



## williamson (Jan 15, 2005)

Bjorn said:


> Mixing different aestetics is the providence of many well dressed men, from the Duke to mr Flusser.


I wish it was not done at all! It's far too easy to dress in "mixed modes" (which is surely sending "mixed messages").
More formal accessories, such as those discussed in this thread, will sometimes work with more informal main components; but in my opinion the reverse never works. So, yes, a button-down shirt with a city suit is an incongruity.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Matt S said:


> French cuffs is mostly an American term. Try the British term: double cuffs.


Double cuffs.

Like It!!


----------



## dhahlen (Nov 29, 2011)

I wore FC's with a black blazer last week. Then again, to those who are easily offended, I wore dark wash jeans as well. I believe it looked great, of course my friends who have never worn a blazer a day in their lives gave me some smack about it. I am 28. If you want to paint a clear picture it was the following:

-Black Blazer
-Lavender FC Shirt
-Silver Cuff links with a lavender face
-Dark wash lucky brand jeans (straight cut)
-AE Dalton Boots (Walnut)
-Similar colored AE Belt
-Pocket square to bridge the gap between shirt / blazer.

I feel the shoes and belt were much more eccentric than the rest of the outfit.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Bjorn said:


> By that rationale, a button down shirt may never be worn with a city suit, since it is too informal.?...
> 
> As for the age reference, older men don't like younger men enjoying things that they feel should be earned. However, if that older man is not in a position to hold me down professionally, then what do I care? Meritocracy rather than geritocracy in dress, I say.


As to the first point, I do not take the view that "a button down shirt may never be worn with a city suit."* But you will never see _me_ wearing them together.

Of course sometimes good dressers mix aesthetics. But that's a dandy move.

And it is a simple social reality that some dandified things that seem natural on older men are easily viewed as affectations on younger men. One can buck that view, but only to a point without become cartoonish. There are other factors as well, but, for better or worse, all of us have a certain amount of dandy capital that we can spend without going over-budget and becoming amusing to our peers. (Take it from someone who has exceeded the available balance of dandy capital a few times in his life!)

As for the geritocracy, I don't think anyone begrudges you double cuffs under your tweed because you haven't "earned" it. It's the point raised above. And, someday, when you are old and decrepit and can neither sleep through the night nor stay awake through the afternoon, you may be able to take some solace in the ever-expanding range of slightly anachronistic and over-formal clothing you can wear. I, for one, plan to be wearing spats under cashmere-striped trousers on a regular basis should I see the back side of seventy years of age. FWIW, I'm in my mid/late thirties, and don't permit myself to wear _all_ of the things I would like on this very basis.

* For the simple reason that, in America at least, it is so widely-practiced as to be beyond question.


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

DCLawyer68 said:


> French Cuffs with Blazers / Sportcoats: Yea or Nay?


Yea, if you prefer them.

There are no references to substantiate the Eternal Rule of cufflinks only with a suit. It is a recent fashion forum invention.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

williamson said:


> I wish it was not done at all! It's far too easy to dress in "mixed modes" (which is surely sending "mixed messages".
> More formal accessories, such as those discussed in this thread, will sometimes work with more informal main components; but in my opinion the reverse never works. So, yes, a button-down shirt with a city suit is an incongruity.


I can fully understand that point, as well as those stated above.

However, not wearing a double cuff shirt with a sport coat cannot be elevated to a 'rule' or a style 'guideline' except simply to say: don't do it unless you know what you are doing. And most guys don't know what they are doing and will only know when they are older (most likely including me).

There's a variety of concerns that pop up in regards to double cuff shorts with sport coats, however, they are manageable and don't motivate a ruling against wearing them. Are shirts an accessory btw?

The rule 'don't do it unless you know what you are doing' pops up with practically every kind of wear, except perhaps a navy suit with good fit, black calf skin cap toes, light blue business spread shirt, black socks and dark blue tie with white dots.

So the discussion should be, which sport coats and blazers go with which double cuff shirts. Not losing sight of the fact that, it's only a cuff, and the main problem is thus selecting proper cufflinks IMO.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Nah. FC is much too dressy for sport jacket. You need to maintain consistency of dressiness.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> ... double cuff *shorts *with sport coats...


The U.S. Dandy Mint couldn't print enough capital to bail you out of that mess (unless they're Bermuda shorts, and you're in Bermuda on business).


----------



## wce59 (May 29, 2011)

I'd say yes to both, depending on the style of cufflinks and the formality of the rest of the ensemble.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> The U.S. Dandy Mint couldn't print enough capital to bail you out of that mess (unless they're Bermuda shorts, and you're in Bermuda on business).


I'm gonna make some double cuff shorts just to spite you...


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> I'm gonna make some double cuff shorts just to spite you...


You should wear some button boots with your double cuff shorts, since we're already mixing formality levels.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

I just want to state that I bought my first shirt with French Cuffs when I was about 20. The entire reason I bought it was because I was about the most informal person you would ever come across, and me wearing such a formal shirt was about the oddest juxtaposition of formal and informal I could imagine. I still wear French Cuffs on occasion, and still for the same reasons. I say wear 'em if you got 'em! :tongue2:

Oh, and I don't have the 20 ga. cufflinks, but I do have the .44 Mag ones.

Andy B.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> You should wear some button boots with your double cuff shorts, since we're already mixing formality levels.


And a button down shirt with the collar 'popped'...


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

Mike Petrik said:


> I think that is the conventional wisdom, and it probably is a good general rule. That said, I would point out that the formality of cufflinks runs the gamut and should be taken into account.


I think this the right approach. It fits the argument for a consistent level of formality for entire wardrobe.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

My take aways from the discussion:

It's not about the cuffs, so much as it is about the cufflinks. Shirts aren't an accessory (nor are shirt cuffs), but cufflinks definitely are. Knot cufflinks aren't formal or particularly "dandified." A double cuff shirt with plain colored knots might be a tiny notch more dandied up than an ordinary shirt, but the difference isn't that great and might be less than other distinctions based on collar, fabric, stripes and color. Other cufflinks could send all sorts of different and ungeneralizable messages, from cloissone school crests (or, I suppose, family crests), to simple formalwear designs, to obviously precious metals, to humorous motifs (like "on" and "off" taps), to occupational symbols (like caducei or bulls and bears), to ostentatious diamonds.

Some people go nuts with rules. The side discussion on button-down collars is an indication of that. As to the practice in countries other than the US, I will happily defer to people who actually live there (particularly given the status of the buttondown collar as a relatively "American" thing). In the US, there is no "rule" against wearing buttondown collar with business suits (or even "city suits"). By actual research, in the most white-shoe of Wall Street law firms in the '80s and early '90s, the buttondown was at least as commonly worn as the straight collar with a suit. The general look isn't in any way "dandified." More the opposite: it looks a bit more relaxed. It doesn't look un-businesslike either, at least to me: it's more of an I'm-here-working-like-I-am-everyday vs. I'm-dressing-up-to-impress-you.

I'm not seeing the age thing at all. If anything, I'd probably go the other way, and say that cufflinks look a little bit more "in character" on an up-and-coming young guy than on an relaxed semi-retired older fellow. Of course, most people don't fit into either of those stereotypes ... but I don't really see the age cutting one way or the other. On the other hand, I suppose fancy cufflinks might be a bit odd on a 10-year-old, if only because the virtual certainty that he would lose them in short order.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Starch, I posted a more full explanation of my age-based views here.

I think I was pretty clear that BD's are socially exempt from the mixed-aesthetics issue, simply by virtue of wide acceptance. (But if you want to see this point stretched to extremes, consider a BD with a DB suit.)

Also, I don't think I've contended _anything_ that I've said in this thread is a rule. I think some of it is, at most, a weak convention. Mostly it is my preference. Rules are rare, and so obvious that they are rarely the subject of discussion.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Old retired guys lose them, too.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Double cuffs with sports coats I don't see a problem. But single link cuffs with a sports coat would be too formal. I think people here are over-estimating the formality of double cuffs. After all, there is an even more formal cuff.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Matt S said:


> Double cuffs with sports coats I don't see a problem. But single link cuffs with a sports coat would be too formal. I think people here are over-estimating the formality of double cuffs. After all, there is an even more formal cuff.


Or one could say, I think some people here are over-estimating the informality of sport coats. While we usually agree, on this one it seems we will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

arkirshner said:


> The blue blazer is a descendant of a jacket, (called by some a reefer jacket), worn in the British Navy. Sailors did not, and do not, wear french cuffs, nor should anyone else. Sportcoats are descendants of outdoor hunting or riding jackets. One does not wear french cuffs while shooting, nor should anyone while wearing such a jacket.


I don't think any of us wear a sport coat for shooting anyway. By this same logic, Nick S. of Esquire damned cuffs and pleats on khakis since they weren't historically correct. I disagree with him on that notion.



PMRuby said:


> Agreed. In my mind, I can see no sport coat that would look appropriate with french cuffs. There are ways to make such a shirt arguably work with a blazer (like perhaps silk knots on the cuffs of a simple blue shirt), but I highly doubt I'd try that myself. 'Incongruous' is probably the best way to describe it, as stated above.


If you're thinking tweed with elbow patches, sure. But why not the fancy silk blend sport coats that are commonly seen at Brooks Brothers or sold by Italian makers? I don't see how French cuffs wouldn't work with such an animal or with a navy blazer.



Oldsarge said:


> I agree that a sport coat, especially one with a half belt and patch pockets, looks damned foolish with FC's. However, a DB blue blazer over grey flannel slacks, black shoes, a regimental tie and white linen pocket square is plenty formal enough for the more informal kinds of cuff links. I especially agree with the poster above who recommended silk knots. Given the blazer's nautical ancestry, fancy knot work at the wrists is perfectly appropriate, IMO.


I still don't see why sport coats are bad with French cuffs. But I agree with you regarding the blazer. It's a very nice British-y look.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Jovan said:


> I don't think any of us wear a sport coat for shooting anyway.


Unfortunately true. The weather during bird season in the west isn't conducive to tweed and wearing a Norfolk jacket in the sage brush is just too absurd!


Jovan said:


> If you're thinking tweed with elbow patches, sure. But why not the fancy silk blend sport coats that are commonly seen at Brooks Brothers or sold by Italian makers? I don't see how French cuffs wouldn't work with such an animal or with a navy blazer.


Honestly, I was thinking tweed with elbow patches and bi-swing shoulders and patch pockets. But given the alternate you've pointed out, I concede the point. Though, I'd be more inclined to call them odd jackets. Probably only a tiny handful of people would know what I meant.


Jovan said:


> I still don't see why sport coats are bad with French cuffs. But I agree with you regarding the blazer. It's a very nice British-y look.


Thank-you.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Jovan said:


> I don't think any of us wear a sport coat for shooting anyway. By this same logic, Nick S. of Esquire damned cuffs and pleats on khakis since they weren't historically correct. I disagree with him on that notion.


Its not the same logic. Khakis have evolved to a point that a substantial percentage of well dressed men who wear them have cuffs and/or pleats. Odd jackets and blazers have not evolved to a point where a substantial percentage of well dressed men wear cufflinks with them. That day may come, but it hasn't yet.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Jovan said:


> If you're thinking tweed with elbow patches, sure. But why not the fancy silk blend sport coats that are commonly seen at Brooks Brothers or sold by Italian makers? I don't see how French cuffs wouldn't work with such an animal or with a navy blazer.


I am not against the judicious bending or breaking traditions by one who understands the traditions and is trying something different with a purpose. I think you are on to something as I can picture cuff links with a fancy silk blend jacket working quite well, especially with the right shoes, etc. On the other hand, not with a blazer, with a fancy silk blend blue jacket yes, but not with a blazer.


----------



## Shoe Buff (Nov 23, 2011)

French cuffs with blazers? I wear 'em with jeans. I suppose this will make many of you blanch, but I had a couple of shirts made with French cuffs and button down collars just for that purpose. 

Start a trend.


----------



## MicTester (Oct 8, 2009)

Mike Petrik said:


> I would point out that dandy capital is a little like financial capital in that sometimes one must spend it to accumulate more of it. In other words, the 30-year old who routinely wears bow ties, braces, and french cuffs with confidence will soon not even earn a second glance.


Good point.


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

> Odd jackets and blazers have not evolved to a point where a substantial percentage of well dressed men wear cufflinks with them. That day may come, but it hasn't yet.


Their day DID come, fifty years and more ago. In the 1950s, french-cuffs were ubiquitous. My dad had a closet full of french-cuffed shirts, and at least a dozen or so cufflink sets. He was an engineer. Look at any number of movies or photographs from the 1950s and early 1960s, and you'll see the links/sport coat look all over. I happened to be watching "White Christmas" last night. A number of men, including Bing Crosby, sported this look.

Granted, that was a long time ago. And maybe not a "substantial percentage." But it was not in the least unusual. So go ahead and wear 'em if you like.

Often I have to remind myself to not fall into the trap that nothing happened before I was born.

Regards,
Don


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

> Or one could say, I think some people here are over-estimating the informality of sport coats.


I agree. Where I live, you are "dressed up" if you wear a sport coat. Thirty years ago, I would have been sent home and told to come back in a suit.

Cheers,
Don


----------



## Mark L. (Feb 23, 2009)

Sure, I wear french cuffs with both blazers and sportcoats. They look great, and I feel great wearing them. What else matters?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Ricky always wore cuffs. Fred, never.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Shoe Buff said:


> French cuffs with blazers? I wear 'em with jeans. I suppose this will make many of you blanch, but I had a couple of shirts made with French cuffs and button down collars just for that purpose.
> 
> Start a trend.


To make me blanch requires a personal exhibition of extreme facial piercings.

How you dress doesn't faze me. There are no more idols to tear down, even if the subject is important, (cufflinks are not). The last of the iconoclasts, the late Christopher Hitchens, had to go after Mother Theresa to provoke anyone.

In men's clothing there are no "rules" in a truly prescriptive sense, you may do as you please and I would go so far as to say no one here cares how you dress.

Just as there are traditions, conventions if you will, as to how well behaved people act, called etiquette, there is an Anglo-American tradition of men's dress. The discussion here is simply an inquiry into what are the traditions concerning cufflinks and whether or not, or to what extend, to bend that tradition.

Please do not consider my comments a dismissal of your post, they are intended simply to put this thread in context. That you are interested in men's clothing makes you welcome. To what extent you follow or care about tradition is your business alone. Speaking for myself, while I don't care, I do have an general interest in what everyone wears . Alas I can only wish I go back to the time I was young enough to wear cufflinks and jeans.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

arkirshner said:


> Its not the same logic. Khakis have evolved to a point that a substantial percentage of well dressed men who wear them have cuffs and/or pleats. Odd jackets and blazers have not evolved to a point where a substantial percentage of well dressed men wear cufflinks with them. That day may come, but it hasn't yet.


I must disagree with your logic here, based on my own personal feelings and especially the post below.



dcjacobson said:


> Their day DID come, fifty years and more ago. In the 1950s, french-cuffs were ubiquitous. My dad had a closet full of french-cuffed shirts, and at least a dozen or so cufflink sets. He was an engineer. Look at any number of movies or photographs from the 1950s and early 1960s, and you'll see the links/sport coat look all over. I happened to be watching "White Christmas" last night. A number of men, including Bing Crosby, sported this look.
> 
> Granted, that was a long time ago. And maybe not a "substantial percentage." But it was not in the least unusual. So go ahead and wear 'em if you like.
> 
> ...





WouldaShoulda said:


> Ricky always wore cuffs. Fred, never.


Slightly off topic: Look at how close the buttons are to the end of his coat sleeves... suggests that maybe they had to be shortened. Desi was barely any taller than Lucille, as the picture shows.


----------

